# can anyone id this rhom?



## Drago (Jun 11, 2003)

just got em yesterdat at 6inches


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

..Looks like a Xingu..But I am not sure ...
Very nice fish BTW..


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> ..Looks like a Xingu..But I am not sure ...
> Very nice fish BTW..


 it dosent have the humeral spot common on xingu rhoms, but it has the yellowish color. you stumped me, but its a nice looking fish


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

Peruvian High Back.


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

yeah, im sure its not a xingu because they have the black humeral spot and a more pointy lower jaw. maybe wilson is right, or it may be just a regular variant. its a beauty though.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*_Moved to Piranha Species Identification_*


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks like a xingu I had. I had one xingu with a good humeral spot and one without a spot at all. The only way to really know is to know the collection point.


----------



## radar22 (Jul 10, 2003)

going with high back rhom,great fish!!


----------

